# Bolt and Comcast HD fee



## alman (Oct 18, 2004)

I just signed with Comcast and I'm really interested in getting rid of the X1 dvr. Coming from Dish. I'm not fond of the interface and especially the small 500gb hard drive.

I'm trying to calculate costs to see if Tivo is the way to go, or just stick with the X1. 

Questions to Comcast users. I am getting charged $10 a month for "HD Technology Fee". Does this go away if I buy the Bolt or do I have to keep paying for HD content with Comcast?


----------



## beyondthetech (Jan 2, 2015)

alman said:


> I just signed with Comcast and I'm really interested in getting rid of the X1 dvr. Coming from Dish. I'm not fond of the interface and especially the small 500gb hard drive.
> 
> I'm trying to calculate costs to see if Tivo is the way to go, or just stick with the X1.
> 
> Questions to Comcast users. I am getting charged $10 a month for "HD Technology Fee". Does this go away if I buy the Bolt or do I have to keep paying for HD content with Comcast?


HD fees are included on some of Comcast's Triple Play packages. Since they don't want to raise rates, they simply impose fees. Same crap, different smell. As someone put it, "the fee would apply to any subscriber with HD equipment that doesn't have the Triple Play packages that specifically include HD." I would suggest contacting Comcast to make sure they don't happen to double-dip on unsuspecting customers, unlike yourself.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

You would still be paying the HD fees, but not the DVR rental, but instead for a cable card rental (lower). Some may not even charge for the 1st device (card or box rental.)


----------



## Jay2tak (Jun 10, 2009)

I pay $3.00 for 2 Cable cards but get a $5.00 credit for customer equipment.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

It seems to depend on your franchise. Ours does not change the HD Technology fee as long as you have no Comcast HD equipment other than the CableCards. We've got 3 TiVo's and 4 CableCards and no fee here.

And even if they do keep it on your bill when you return your Comcast equipment, you should ask them to remove it and test whether you lose access to the HD channels.

Scott


----------



## schatham (Mar 17, 2007)

Change your package to drop HD. HD will still come in on the Tivo.


----------



## berg0449 (Nov 5, 2011)

Depends on area. Minnesota used to be about 2 but recently went up to about 10.

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## berg0449 (Nov 5, 2011)

But I think my 1st was is free with package 

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## wgameplaya (May 5, 2016)

I just had Comcast installed. I can confirm- you dont need the HD package to see HD channels. it's only if you get one of their HD receivers

with a bolt- all the Hd appears as is.


----------

